# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی در محیط QT و هم خانواده هایش > سوال: آموزش کامپایل سورس کد برنامه QT

## MAHDIBAYRN

سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت همه من نسخه 6.0.0 QT رو دانلود کردم فایلی که دانلود کردم به صورت سورس کد هست که باید خودمون کتمپابل کنیم اما من بلد نیست میشه بگید چجوری اینکارو بکنم؟

----------


## sd702004

با سلام

لینک اول یک راهنمای کلی از سایت Qt ـه و لینک دوم به جزئیات بیشتری اشاره کرده (البته در دومی Qt رو بصورت static بیلد کرده)

https://doc.qt.io/qt-5/windows-building.html
https://retifrav.github.io/blog/2018/02/17/build-qt-statically/

----------


## MAHDIBAYRN

> با سلام
> 
> لینک اول یک راهنمای کلی از سایت Qt ـه و لینک دوم به جزئیات بیشتری اشاره کرده (البته در دومی Qt رو بصورت static بیلد کرده)
> 
> https://doc.qt.io/qt-5/windows-building.html
> https://retifrav.github.io/blog/2018/02/17/build-qt-statically/



من الان انگلیسیم خوب نیست میشه فارسی توضیح بدی؟ من از یه سایتی کامپایلر gcc رو دانلود کردم و با اون برنامه هامو کامپایل میکنم اگه میشه با اون توضیح بده (چون این سایتا انگلیسین من نمیفهمم)

----------


## sd702004

والا توضیحش طولانیه و موقع کامپایل هم آپشن های خیلی زیادی وجود داره که بسته به نیازتون میتونید از کامپایل بسیاری از ماژول های Qt صرف نظر کنید. اگه تا حالا با Qt کار نکردین توصیه میکنم از نسخه های کامپایل شده که در سایت رسمی Qt موجوده استفاده کنید چرا که مرحله بعد از کامپایل مشخص کردن مسیر لایبرری‌ها برای link و مسیر مربوط به include و ... هست که اگه از قبل آشنایی نداشته باشید به مشکل ممکنه بخورید

----------


## MAHDIBAYRN

> والا توضیحش طولانیه و موقع کامپایل هم آپشن های خیلی زیادی وجود داره که بسته به نیازتون میتونید از کامپایل بسیاری از ماژول های Qt صرف نظر کنید. اگه تا حالا با Qt کار نکردین توصیه میکنم از نسخه های کامپایل شده که در سایت رسمی Qt موجوده استفاده کنید چرا که مرحله بعد از کامپایل مشخص کردن مسیر لایبرری‌ها برای link و مسیر مربوط به include و ... هست که اگه از قبل آشنایی نداشته باشید به مشکل ممکنه بخورید


سلام آخه حجمشون خیلی بالاست!! :گریه:  یا برا من خیلی زیاده و گرنه من خودم دانلودشون میکردم. 

اگه میتونید اینجا توضیح بدین که خیلی ممنون میشم و گرنه اگه میتونید به آیدی تلگرام @mahdibayrn فیلم بگیرید بفرستید متن بفرستید اینم خیلی ممنون میشم و گرنه ازتون ممنونم

----------

